
Name.com released .NINJA domain names yesterday - pizzaisaveggie
http://name.com/domains/ninja/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=HackerNews
======
glenda
I hope to never visit a website that ends in .ninja

It makes me sad that they are allowing these 'trendy' words to become
permanent tlds. Will people in 50 years still be interested in .ninja domains?

~~~
thenmar
I think it'll be good to break out of the polluted and meaningless .com
namespace.

~~~
micampe
I think ccTLDs and the common TLDs work now more as signaling "this is a
website" than as namespaces. When I read bounce.com I know it's a website,
bounce.ninja not so much. We'll have to go back to 1999 when people didn't
know about the web and you had to write [http://](http://) everywhere.

~~~
wlesieutre
I'd use www.bounce.ninja instead. People strongly associate www with websites,
and it looks nicer too. Set it up to forward to bounce.ninja and people might
catch on to the new TLDs in a decade or two.

------
spacefight
Anyone notice the nice Google analytics tracking params within the URL?
Tailored to HN...

~~~
thenmar
Nice find. The account is an hour old, and is named after a meme referring to
government incompetence/absurdity. I wonder how long they brainstormed that.

------
drzaiusapelord
I imagine this will be successful as .biz domains, which as far as I can tell
are home to spammy and illegitimate businesses unable to think of an original
.com name.

------
uniclaude
I thought, let's have a look, maybe register a domain and host some joke
tumblog on this.

Here was the search result: "javascript.ninja is AVAILABLE - $937 per year".

Well, I guess I'll pass on grandmastership for the time being.

------
chrisdevereux
Sounds perfect for my new unsecured lending startup idea...

------
wvenable
Meh. All the good host names are already taken.

------
spacefight
I look forward to the day we wake up and regret introducing new and absurd
TLDs. ICANN is run by a bunch of lobbyists, obviously.

------
MarcScott
Dammit, I see ninja.ninja has gone. I was hoping to have ninja@ninja.ninja as
my email address.

~~~
CalRobert
If I'm not mistaken tld.tld is forbidden anyway.

~~~
Roedou
I've just looked up a few, and they all resolve. Any examples of TLDs where
tld.tld is forbidden?

------
steanne
shouldn't any attempt to visit a .ninja site end with a 404 anyway?

------
snickn
why regulate so heavily what's to the right of the dot? Isn't the right path
to be open?

